# Festplatte zum rendern



## Cecile Etter (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich blick nicht mehr durch,wie ich meine HD's am besten konfigurieren soll.
Beim googeln wird mal von logischen Partitionen abgeraten,dann wieder das Gegenteil..

Also ich hab jetzt auf einer 1TB SATA III eine aktive primaere Partition mit dem OZ,die ich so lassen will.
Der ganze Rest der Platte ist eine weitere Primaere Partition.(D)
Nun dachte ich,es waere gut,diese D in 2 Primaere aufzuteilen und dann die 2. (E) leer behalten zum rendern.

In diesem Fall:muss ich da Partition D erst loeschen oder nur verkleinern ?

Dies weil Programme wie cubase,AfterEffex usw. empfehlen.auf eine andere Partition (oder eigentlich Festplatte) zu rendern als jene,auf der sich das Betriebssystem,das Programm,die Projektdatei befinden.
Wie bleib ich am flexibelsten,falls ich diesen Render-space mal vergroessern muss ?

Oder waere es besser (schneller?) auf die externe USB 3 zu rendern ?

Beste Gruesse


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Man kann auch eine oder mehrere Partitionen verkleinern, um so Platz für eine weitere Partition zu schaffen.
Jedoch solltest Du bedenken dass bei Veränderungen der Partitionierung immer etwas schief laufen kann.
Also unbedingt vorher eine Datensicherung der gesamten Festplatte vornehmen.

Erwarte aber nicht zu viel von einer separaten Partition (Dir geht es ja sicherlich um die Geschwindigkeit?!).
Eine separate (leere) Partition hat lediglich den Vorteil dass dort keine (alten) Dateifragmente umher schwirren.
Eine regelmässige, und vor allem gründliche, Defragmierung bringt einen ähnlichen Effekt.
Der Schreib-/Lesearm muss trotzdem ständig zwischen den Partitionen hin und her wandern. 
Sinnvoller ist also eine 2. Festplatte.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Cecile Etter (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi Dr Dau wiedermal 

JEPP:das defragmentieren von 700GB dauert halt ziemlich lange.
Bei dem PC (->Gehaeuse )kann ich keine weitere Interne HD mehr einbauen.
Klar waere das besser gewesen.

Mit dem rendern nach externer HD hab ich keine Erfahrung..spricht aber doch eigentlich nix dagegen..
Also  entweder bloss einen Render- Ordner auf der einen Primaeren D und vor dem rendern defragmentieren...oder auf die Externe rausrendern.Right?
Frueher waren Externe eben einfach zu langsam.Aber USB 3 ?
Werds mal so machen.
Thanks derweil


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Dezember 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Bei dem PC (->Gehaeuse )kann ich keine weitere Interne HD mehr einbauen.


Big-Tower heisst das Zauberwort. 
Mit i.d.R. 10-15 (teilweise auch noch mehr) Einbauschächten hat man da eigentlich genug Platz. 


Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Also  entweder bloss einen Render- Ordner auf der einen Primaeren D und vor dem rendern defragmentieren...oder auf die Externe rausrendern.Right?


Ja, allerdings dauert das defragmentieren halt.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Frueher waren Externe eben einfach zu langsam.Aber USB 3 ?


Zumindest in der Theorie liegt die Datenrate von USB 3.0 höher als die von SATA II.
Bei einer theoretisch max. Datenrate von 625 MB/s für USB 3.0 und 600 MB/s für SATA III sollte es aber auch in der Praxis keine nennenswerten Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit geben.
Allerdings ist zu bedenken dass Windows (inkl. Windows 7) von Haus aus kein USB 3.0 unterstützt (Quelle: Wikipedia).
Du brauchst also einen passenden Treiber vom Boardhersteller bzw. vom Chipsatzhersteller.

Und denke daran dass Festplatten ganz schön warm werden können.
Eine gute Wärmeabfuhr beim externen Gehäuse sollte also gewährleistet sein.
Von aktiv gekühlten Gehäusen hingegen würde ich eher abraten, die winzigen Lüfter gehen bauartbedingt gerne mal schnell kaputt (so ein "ratternder" Lüfter kann einem ganz schön auf den Keks gehen ).

SATA II vs. SATA III
Wenn man sich mal die technischen Daten von div. Festplatten anschaut, fällt auf dass SATA III eine geringere *interne* Datenrate hat als SATA II.
Einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei SATA III gegenüber SATA II hat man also nur solange wie der Cache noch nicht voll ist.
Mit anderen Worten: Solitär lässt sich bei SATA III schneller starten, ein PDF lässt sich schneller öffen..... usw.
Will man aber z.B. eine 2 GB grosse Datei öffnen, ist man mit SATA II schneller.
Noch schneller würde es mit einem SSD-Laufwerk gehen, da dieses die Geschwindigkeit von SATA II zumindest annähernd ausnutzen kann.
Allerdings würde ich mir für das Geld dann lieber ein gescheites RAID-System aufbauen..... oder einen weiteren PC kaufen.


----------



## Cecile Etter (13. Dezember 2010)

Hm,Missverstaendnis:
bei  meiner Frage geht es nicht mehr darum,etwas zu kaufen,sondern von der gegebenen Situation auszugehen.

Also ich hab (in kleinem Case,weil bigtower kein Platz hat) einen

PC Core-i7 875K 1113,36 Intel® Core™ i7-875K - 4x 2.93GHz, 8 MB Cache, Quadcore
1000 GB HDD SATA-600 mit 64MB Cache
Gigabyte® P55A-UD3 (Intel P55 Chipsatz) 
mit integrierten SATAIII und USB3 Anschluessen und 
die Externe ist eine buffallo Drive Station,die den USB-Driver mit Turbo installierte.(kompatibel mit Win7 64bit) und Stromadapter/Luefter

Ich hab an diesem PC nichts anderes als eine Interne SATA III und eine Externe USB3.
Und eine externe Lacie Rikki USB2,auf der ich Cinema installiert hab.
weitere HD's koennte ich schon einbauen,aber die Belueftung waere dann nicht mehr so gut...

Deshalb hatte ich mich fuer eine einzige grosse und schnelle Platte entschieden.
Der Wikithread kommt mir etwas veraltet vor.
Wenn das mobo den USB3 integriert hat,war der Treiber bestimmt dabei.
Trotzdem ist es so,dass jetzt die USB3 Platte nur im langsamen USB2 Modus laeuft.
Das muss aber eine Sache von BIOS -Einstellung sein ?

Aber die Ueberlegung,wegen der langen Defrag-Zeit eine weitere primaere Partition einzurichten,waere demnach nicht soo falsch gewesen..es ist nur so,dass Win7 im Hintergrund automatisch und oft defragmentiert ,so dass gar nie eine starke Fragmentierung entsteht.
Wenn nicht,kann ich das spaeter ja immer noch aendern..sicher ist nur,dass ich keine logische Partitionen mach,weil eben das sich danach nicht mehr so ohne weiteres aendern laesst.
Jetzt werd ich mich erst mal dem BIOS zuwenden...


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Dezember 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> die Externe ist eine buffallo Drive Station,die den USB-Driver mit Turbo installierte.(kompatibel mit Win7 64bit) und Stromadapter/Luefter


Aber ist der Treiber auch mit dem USB-Controller kompatibel?
Laut Gigabyte wird für USB 3.0 ein separater Chip (von NEC) verwendet.
Der Treiber dazu ist von "Renesas Electronics".



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das mobo den USB3 integriert hat,war der Treiber bestimmt dabei.


Ja, aber auf der Treiber-CD vom Mainboard.
Windows selbst fehlt der Treiber, also muss dieser extra installiert werden.
Da der Chip für USB 3.0 nicht zum Chipset gehört, könnte es auch sein dass es nicht langt nur den Chipset-Treiber (manuell) zu installieren.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem ist es so,dass jetzt die USB3 Platte nur im langsamen USB2 Modus laeuft.
> Das muss aber eine Sache von BIOS -Einstellung sein ?


In den BIOS-Einstellungen glaube ich weniger.
Aber hast Du die Festplatte denn auch am richtigen USB-Port eingestöppselt?
Laut Handbuch unterstützen nämlich nur die beiden USB-Ports bei den Audioanschlüssen USB 3.0.
Alle anderen USB-Ports (auch die internen --> z.B. für Front-USB) unterstützen nur USB 1.1/2.0.

Also erstmal prüfen ob die Festplatte am richtigen USB-Port hängt.
Wenn ja, dann mal im Gerätemanager nachsehen welcher Treiber installiert ist..... und ggf. den richtigen (von der Mainboard Treiber-CD, oder bei Gigabyte runterladen) installieren.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Aber die Ueberlegung,wegen der langen Defrag-Zeit eine weitere primaere Partition einzurichten,waere demnach nicht soo falsch gewesen.


Klar bringt es was..... um so kleiner die Partitionen sind, um so schneller sind sie natürlich auch defragmentiert. 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> es ist nur so,dass Win7 im Hintergrund automatisch und oft defragmentiert ,so dass gar nie eine starke Fragmentierung entsteht.


Oh, so einen Luxus kenne ich nicht (Windows 2000). 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Wenn nicht,kann ich das spaeter ja immer noch aendern..sicher ist nur,dass ich keine logische Partitionen mach,weil eben das sich danach nicht mehr so ohne weiteres aendern laesst.


Ich persönlich mag es garnicht, Partitionen später nochmal zu ändern.
Liegt aber auch eher daran dass ich 4 verschiedene Dateisysteme nutze und zudem auch noch ein Multiboot-System eingerichtet habe.
Da sollte man dann doch lieber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Cecile Etter (13. Dezember 2010)

Also am richtigen Port eingestoepselt hab ich !
Nec  seh ich ,marvell seh ich,Turbo auch.
das der Treiber einer USB-3 Platte dann auch der Richtige ist muesste man schon annehmen,wenn dabei steht;compatibel mit Win7 64bit.
Du meinst,ob er mit dem mainboard compatibel ist....

bei meinem mainboard:bei Rev.1 waere ein Firmeware-update faellig.
Ich hab aber schon Rev.2

ich denk,wir beide kommen da etzt nicht weiter damit..um zu wissen,ob ich den richtigen und kompatiblen Treiber drauf hab,muss ich ja wissen,woran ich das erkenne!
Also wenn direkt dort stehtDer  von "Renesas Electronics".
dann ok


Denk,ich versuchs nun mal mit dem Support ..sowohl von gigabyt als auch buffalo...
Werd dann berichten.
Bis dann..


----------



## Cecile Etter (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
USB3 und SATAIII sind by defaut im BIOS disabled.
Hab's auf Auto gestellt und jetzt funktionierts!
Die Treiber sind die Richtigen und das BIOS F11,also das Neuste.
Welch Erleicherung!Besten Dank!

Beim Blick ins BIOS ist mir noch so einiges ins Auge gestochen.
da muesst ich dann wohl einen neuen thread eroeffnen..?
Das Festplattenthema scheint jedenfalls erledigt.

Gruesse !


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> USB3 und SATAIII sind by defaut im BIOS disabled.
> Hab's auf Auto gestellt und jetzt funktionierts!


Huch. 
Wenn es eine Auto Einstellung gibt, bedeutet es ja dass das Board selbst erkennt ob nun ein SATA I, SATA II oder SATA III/USB 1.1, USB 2.0 oder USB 3.0 Gerät angeschlossen ist.
Andernfalls würde solch eine Einstellung ja nicht wirklich Sinn machen. 
Da frage ich mich natürlich warum Gigabyte Auto nicht als default Einstellung genommen hat?!
Muss man sowas verstehen?! 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die Treiber sind die Richtigen [...]


Dann scheint es ja (bis jetzt) nur einen universellen Treiber zu geben.
Aber wer weiss was die Zukunft bringt, wenn die Hersteller erstml anfangen ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen?! 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Beim Blick ins BIOS ist mir noch so einiges ins Auge gestochen.
> da muesst ich dann wohl einen neuen thread eroeffnen..?


Dürfte wohl eher ein neues Thema sein.


----------



## Cecile Etter (14. Dezember 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es eine Auto Einstellung gibt, bedeutet es ja dass das Board selbst erkennt ob nun ein SATA I, SATA II oder SATA III/USB 1.1, USB 2.0 oder USB 3.0 Gerät angeschlossen ist.
> Andernfalls würde solch eine Einstellung ja nicht wirklich Sinn machen.
> Da frage ich mich natürlich warum Gigabyte Auto nicht als default Einstellung genommen hat?!



Es gibt auch die Option "Enabled".die hat irgend was mit PCI(Gen1/2) zu tun.Die im x16slot eingesteckte Grafikkarte laeuft dann nur noch  als x8.
Wahrscheinlich ists bei "Auto" so,dass wenn Du die Externe Platte  abhaengst,dann nicht extra ins BIOS musst zum umschalten.Bei meiner Internen Platte haette ich also auch "Enabled" einstellen koenne.
Ob es nun so ist,dass Du entweder eine schnelle Graka oder eine schnelle Platte hast-aber nicht beides..weiss ich nicht....Jedenfalls hat es nichts mit den andern Platten zu tun,sondern nur,ob USB3/SATAIII  langsam oder schnell laufen.

Zitat
Dann scheint es ja (bis jetzt) nur einen universellen Treiber zu geben.
Aber wer weiss was die Zukunft bringt, wenn die Hersteller erstml anfangen ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen?! 


Ja,der Schlamassel hat chon angefangen.Beim neusten NEC USB 3-Treiber brauchts auch ein Firmware-update des Controllers.Die Festplattenhersteller fingen an unterschiedliche Chips zu verbauen.Und voila der Salat.vor einem update erst im Gigabyte.de-Forum nachlesen gehen!
Etz aber Schluss mit labbern;o)
Ciaou Du ;o)


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Cecile,

wenn Du die Partionierung nur wegen der Defragmentierungszeit machen willst, würde ich Dir davon abraten. Ich lasse meinen Rechner mindestens einmal über Nacht an, und lasse ihn dann solche Verwaltungsaufgaben erledigen (und Windows 7 macht da schon eine ganze Menge auch wirklich im Hintergrund). Ansonsten stößt man erfahrungsgemäß durch unnötige Partionierungen immer wieder mal an Probleme, weil sich irgendeine Partionierung dann irgendwann doch als zu klein herausstellt. Zu Windows-2000-Zeiten habe ich das auch gemacht, aber da Du (wie ich auch) mit Windows 7 arbeitest, und auch regelmäßig Deine Software aktualisierst, halte ich das für keine gute Idee. Es macht sicherlich Sinn, eine zusätzliche Festplatte zu nutzen, weil dadurch die Last besser verteilt wird.


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja,danke
so werd ich,s machen.
Die Externe 1TB war zu 9% fragmentiert.das defragmentieren hat ganze 20Min. gedauert
Die Interne hat win 7 im Hintergrund schon irgendwann besorgt.
Dafuer brauchts keine ganze Nacht....
aber ich werde nun microsoft-adobe-apple nun noch das automatische updaten/scannen austreiben...
Also kein Problem!
beste Gruesse


----------

